# Wellington made it into the top 10



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Lonely Planet?s top 10 cities for 2011 - travel tips and articles - Lonely Planet


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> Lonely Planet?s top 10 cities for 2011 - travel tips and articles - Lonely Planet


On a sunny day, you can't beat Wellington. It has a lovely city centre, and loads of cafe culture. Unfortunately it sometimes lives up to it's nickname of 'Wet and Windy Wellington'. And - on average - it's been about 5 degrees C less in Wellington than in Auckland when I've visited it. It certainly deserves it's place in the top 10 of 'Best Little Cities' though.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> On a sunny day, you can't beat Wellington. It has a lovely city centre, and loads of cafe culture. Unfortunately it sometimes lives up to it's nickname of 'Wet and Windy Wellington'. And - on average - it's been about 5 degrees C less in Wellington than in Auckland when I've visited it. It certainly deserves it's place in the top 10 of 'Best Little Cities' though.


Yes I know all about it, spent Christmas in Wellington a few years ago & it was cold wet & windy & when we turned the tv on the Aucklander's were enjoying Christmas day on the beach in the sun!

But I have enjoyed some lovely sunny days in Welly and on another occasion my plane could not land because of wind it was diverted.


----------

